# is it possible?



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

was looking at some pictures of when i first bought my mollies to see how long id had them. i found a picture of my female gold molly. ppl had told me she was a she, but iv noticed lately that she actually has a rod shaped fin on her underside, which would mean she is actually a he?! i know some animals, e.g rabbits can change their sex until they are a year old. this is a survival strategy. is this so with mollies?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

He/it May have just developed late.... I have herd of this befor.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I know swordtails are prone to sex changing.... I'd say its entirely possible, but I do agree with Morgan it also could be just a late bloomer.


----------



## DanCoFishTails (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds like it went through late puberty.....


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

how old are mollies normally when they develop and such? iv had him for about 3mnths now.


----------

